# Lot's of Ice!



## WoodCore (Dec 14, 2008)

Took some pictures on my way home from skiing at Mohawk today (2008-12-14) up in the Mohawk Mountain State Forest in Connecticut.  










































I can only imagine the devastation further north!


----------



## Glenn (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow! That's amazing! I didn't realize northern CT got hit that hard. I don't think it was even that bad in Greenfield MA on Friday.


----------



## Justin10 (Dec 14, 2008)

Woah, those are some awesome shots!!!  Its not everyday you see something like that.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 14, 2008)

looks like the 1998 Ice Storm  in NNY


----------



## Greg (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow. Nothing like that at Sundown at all.


----------



## loafer89 (Dec 15, 2008)

Here in Coventry we stayed just a hair over freezing during last fridays storm. If it had been below freezing the freezing rain would have been devestating.

Hopefully the next few storms forecasted for this week have very little/no freezing rain.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 15, 2008)

Greg said:


> Wow. Nothing like that at Sundown at all.



Actually Saturday the trees up top were covered with ice and also noticed some tree debris laying along some of the trails.


----------



## marcski (Dec 15, 2008)

Columbia County was hit pretty bad too.  We were up at Catamount yesterday and the Taconic was closed between 199 and 23.  I took smaller roads through Pine Plains, Ancramdale and Copake and it was very similar looking.  As was the top of Catamount.  Amazing that the snow was as good as it was considering the amount of rain and ice they had earlier in the week!


----------



## severine (Dec 15, 2008)

Greg said:


> Wow. Nothing like that at Sundown at all.





o3jeff said:


> Actually Saturday the trees up top were covered with ice and also noticed some tree debris laying along some of the trails.


Chris Sullivan said the top of the mountain's trees were completely covered first thing in the morning. By the time Jeff and I got there, though, there was still quite a bit at the top. It was really pretty looking up Canyon with the sun highlighting from behind.

WoodCore: Beautiful pics. Thanks for sharing them!


----------

